# whats comeing to fall swap meet at memory lane



## bicycle larry (Oct 18, 2015)

not long now for the big memory lane swap meet whats every one bring. lets have some pictures .also i have herd its a big one this year!!!!   from bicycle


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 19, 2015)

*Some of what I'm bringing*

Columbia News boy special, Evans Colson, Tiger, Goodyear Double Eagle, Shelby Flyer, wards Hawthorne, Evans Colson, painted Corvette 3 speed, Ross, Corvette, Hiawatha, Hawthorne.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello ,i am bringing a few 0f our western flyer X53 s along with some other very nice bikes from our personal collection .See you on Friday space #25.take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe these.


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2015)

A few more things that might make the trip.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks rideahiggins and jungleterry and catfish . that ross bike is reelly cool bike rideahiggins i like allso terry thanks for putting your bikes on got to love those x53!!!! and catfish nice badges and display!! i got to see them for sure i am on lot 38 and duke is beside me.   from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2015)

And a few bike too.....


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2015)

A few more things.....


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 20, 2015)

catfish said:


> A few more things.....



wow catfish you got some nice stuff comeing from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> wow catfish you got some nice stuff comeing from bicycle larry




Thanks! I try my best.


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe a few more things......


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2015)

Last minute change of plans.... I wont be able to make it to the meet.   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Any field reports? Photos? How is the meet?


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 22, 2015)

Got there today about 10, kind of rainy, but surprised to see quite a few there already. Weather turned nice about noon, supposed to be nice all day Friday, a lot of bikes and parts, can't wait to head back in the morning. Joe


----------



## jrramirez875 (Oct 22, 2015)

What state is it in..

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ohio V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> Got there today about 10, kind of rainy, but surprised to see quite a few there already. Weather turned nice about noon, supposed to be nice all day Friday, a lot of bikes and parts, can't wait to head back in the morniTE]
> 
> Thanks for the photos!


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Any more photos or updates?


----------

